
Logic.ly - shawndumas
http://logic.ly/demo/
======
atldev
I don't know why this was so much fun. More engaging and challenging than a
casual flash game. Here's my digital counter: <http://i.imgur.com/gYoHb.png>.

Now I'm wondering how I can convince my daughter it's a game :)

------
ddrmaxgt37
this is awesome

------
angryasian
Error #2046

